# Beinhart-Clubtour diesmal Sa. 28.03.2010 - Germania-Runde



## Werner (21. März 2010)

Hallo Beinharte und Sympathisanten,
zu ungewohntem Termin, nämlich am kommenden Samstag, *27.03.2010,* erwartet euch die nächste im Clubkalender angekündigte Tour.

*Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit:* 

Mainz-Finthen, Jungenfeldplatz, 09.30 Uhr
Freiweinheim (Ingelheim), Anlegestelle Rheinfähre, 10.30 Uhr
Mittelheim (Oestrich-Winkel), Anlegestelle Rheinfähre, 11.00 Uhr

*
Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter:* 

ab Mainz: ca. 75Km bei 1000 Hm
ab Mittelheim: ca. 44 Km bei 900 Hm

*Kondition und Technik:*

Kondition: Level 1-2
Technik : Level 1

*Streckenbeschreibung:*

Mittelheim  Nothgottes  Abtei Hildegard  Germania  Zauberhöhle  Assmanshausen  Panoramaweg  Hofgut Ebental  Mittelheim

* Zeitbedarf:*

Traditionell ist gegen Tourende eine Einkehr geplant, so dass mit einer Gesamtdauer von  ca. 5  6 Stunden für die Tour zu rechnen ist.

*Helmpflicht:*

JA, uneingeschränkt.

*Anmeldung:*

Damit wir euch auch über kurzfristige Änderungen informieren können macht es Sinn, dass ihr euch hier im Forum unter diesem Beitrag anmeldet.

Wie bei allen Beinhart-Touren sind auch Nicht-Clubmitglieder zum Mitfahren eingeladen. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.
Eine etwaige Absage findet ihr ggf. hier an dieser Stelle bis Sa. 28.03., 09.00 Uhr !

Bis dann 
Werner


----------



## matthias2003 (21. März 2010)

Namaste Werner,
ich bin dabei!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (21. März 2010)

*Korrekturhinweis:

Das in der Hauptüberschrift genannte Datum 28.03. ist falsch, es ist natürlich der 27.03. 
*
...Werner


----------



## happygegoogelt (21. März 2010)

Hallo Werner, 


ich komme auch mit und habe mal geplant, den Frühling im Rucksack zu haben....

Bis Samstag!
Viele Grüße Andrea


----------



## Ripman (21. März 2010)

Komme auch gerne mit 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (21. März 2010)

Komme diesmal nicht mit.


----------



## Volker65 (21. März 2010)

komme auch mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## matthias2003 (21. März 2010)

Brice schrieb:


> Komme diesmal nicht mit.



Guter Witz! 

Sehen wir uns dann wenigstens am 04.12. ?


----------



## Rockside (21. März 2010)

Hallo Werner, ich bin auch gerne dabei
Bis Samstag,

Gruß Rolf


----------



## matthias2003 (21. März 2010)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hallo Werner, ich bin auch gerne dabei
> Bis Samstag,
> 
> Gruß Rolf
> ...



Genau: "Weg mit dem Speck!" Daher auch nur ein Stück Kuchen für jeden, gell Rolf 

bis Samschti


----------



## Rockside (21. März 2010)

Wäre nicht ganz verkehrt nach der Winterpause. 

Wieviel Druck hast Du denn jetzt in der Federung, Matthias?

Na dann, bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brice (21. März 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Guter Witz!



Nee, ist leider kein Witz. Bei den Laufrädern meines Bikes fehlen die Ventilstaubkappen. Ich war am vergangenen Donnerstag auf dem Weg nach Koblenz wohl mal wieder viel zu schnell unterwegs.  



matthias2003 schrieb:


> Sehen wir uns dann wenigstens am 04.12. ?



Klar, in welchem Jahr?


----------



## Apanatschi (21. März 2010)

Das sind mir zuviele Menschen.
Ich bleibe daheim...


----------



## Jens77 (21. März 2010)

Ich komme auch mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## matthias2003 (21. März 2010)

Apanatschi schrieb:


> Das sind mir zuviele Menschen.
> Ich bleibe daheim...



ApaBRICEi komm doch mit!


----------



## Boris79 (22. März 2010)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt komme ich auch mit.
Bin dann am Samstag um 9:30 Uhr in Finthen.
Gruß Boris


----------



## napsterr (22. März 2010)

ich würd ja gerne mit... komme sogar aus finthen.
hab aber kein helm,  noch nicht.
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja bis zum WE einen aufzutreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (22. März 2010)

Dabei


----------



## Werner (23. März 2010)

napsterr schrieb:


> ich würd ja gerne mit... komme sogar aus finthen.
> hab aber kein helm,  noch nicht.
> vielleicht schaffe ich es ja bis zum WE einen aufzutreiben



Du bist natürlich als Gast gerne eingeladen, aber eine Teilnahme ist nur mit Helm möglich. Hast noch etliche Tage zur Beschaffung, das sollte klappen.

...Werner


----------



## krassdruff (23. März 2010)

Jaaa,
wenns Wetter mitspielt wäre ich auch
am Samstag um 9:30 Uhr in Finthen-
Als Sympathisant


----------



## Caprifischer (26. März 2010)

Dann wünsche ich Euch allen ersteinmal besseres Wetter und natürlich wenig Wasser von oben bei der ersten Beinhart-Tour für dieses Jahr!!! 

Wäre gerne auch dabei, mich hat es allerdings mit einer heftigen Erkältung ziemlich aus den Schuhen gehauen. Tauge zur Zeit leider nur als Bazillen-Schleuder 

Viel Spaß euch allen und vielleicht bin ich ja bei der nächsten Tour wieder dabei...

Viele Grüße, 

Werner W.


----------



## Doppelherz (26. März 2010)

Nachdem wir letztes Jahr geschwänzt hatten, nehmen wir jetzt neuen Anlauf. Sind ab Mittelheim dabei, falls wir vorher nicht weggespült werden .
cu
Birgit und Jochen


----------



## Rockside (26. März 2010)

Ach ja, ich komme auch ab Mittelheim dazu. Hoffentlich klappt das auch noch einigermaßen mit dem Wetter.

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Boris79 (26. März 2010)

Wollte mal kurz nachfragen wo genau in Finthen der "Jungenfeldplatz" ist Ist das der kleine Parkplatz unterhalb der MVB-Bank?
Gruß Boris


----------



## Rike75 (27. März 2010)

Moin moin,
fahre auch ab mittelheim mit !!

Bis später Rike


----------



## Werner (27. März 2010)

Boris79 schrieb:


> Ist das der kleine Parkplatz unterhalb der MVB-Bank?



Ja, genau der ist es!

Dann bis gleich,

...Werner


----------



## happygegoogelt (27. März 2010)

Guten Morgen, 

ich fahre von zuhause aus direkt auf den Rheinradweg Richtung Ingelheim. Ich denke, wir treffen uns dort irgendwo. 

Ich hoffe, bis Ingelheim bin ich dann wach (gäääähn) und warm.... 

Bis gleich! 
Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (27. März 2010)

Ein echt beinharter Einstieg in die Saison war das. Das Wetter war wie vorhergesagt abwechslungsreich, der Abstecher in Richtung neuer Wege abenteuerlich und der Ponyhof wieder eine wohltuende Belohnung. Der gespielte Helge entwickelt sich offensichtlich zum Klassiker. Wir freuen uns schon auf nächstes Jahr.

Danke an Werner


----------



## happygegoogelt (27. März 2010)

Doppelherz schrieb:


> Ein echt beinharter Einstieg in die Saison war das. Das Wetter war wie vorhergesagt abwechslungsreich, der Abstecher in Richtung neuer Wege abenteuerlich und der Ponyhof wieder eine wohltuende Belohnung. Der gespielte Helge entwickelt sich offensichtlich zum Klassiker. Wir freuen uns schon auf nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Danke an Werner



Allerdings  Mein Tacho zeigte 90 km und 1000 hm. Für die erste Club-Tour im Jahr 2010.... Beinhart eben!!!!

Es war super schön. Bisschen nass und schlammig, aber ich habe heute ja gelernt, dass es est dann richtig gut ist, wenn der Dreck zwischen den Zähnen knirscht. Und das hat er!!!

Mein Bike hat heute abend tatsächlich eine Schaumwäsche bekommen und steht wie neu in seinem Stall. 

Danke an Werner fürs guiden. Ich freue mich auf die Eröffnung der GoWa-Zeit. 
Schade, dass ich den Frühling wohl irgendwann zwischen Mainz und Ingelheim auf dem Radweg beim Gegenwind aus dem Rucksack verloren habe. Ich hatte ihn wirklich heute morgen eingepackt 

Viele Grüße Andrea


----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. März 2010)

Schee wars mit echten Beinharten bei Beinhartem wetter mit Wasser von oben und schlamm von unten: der Katze und mir hats spass gemacht.
Danke Werner für die Super Tour


----------



## matthias2003 (27. März 2010)

Schee wars, trotz Sauwetters
Danke Werner!


----------



## Boris79 (27. März 2010)

War ne super Tour
Vielen Dank Werner,
Gruß Boris


----------



## der wahre H. (28. März 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur lobend anschließen. 

Nächstes Jahr muß ich wohl das historische Equipment benutzen, um den Überraschungsauftritt authentisch zu gestalten.

Danke Werner.

Bis bald.


----------



## Werner (28. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen, schön, dass ihr euch trotz "sub-optimaler" Bedingungen die Zeit zum Mitfahren genommen habt.

Ich hätte uns wirklich besseres Wetter gegönnt, aber die Germania-Runde läuft uns nicht davon, vielleicht schieben wir sie bei besseren Bedingungen einfach noch einmal außerhalb des Clubkalenders spontan nach?

Neben Wetterbedingungen lässt sich natürlich der "Überraschungsauftritt" von "The Real Helge" noch realistischer gestalten, kaum zu toppen ist aber der KUKS in Hofgut Ebental, wo man selbst fango-getauchte Biker gerne empfängt und bestens verköstigt und man lernen kann, dass die "Beinhart-Schlange" (vor der Kuchenbar) die schlimmste aller heimischen Schlangen ist!

Die "tapfere Truppe" vor, während und nach der Tour:







[/URL][/IMG]

Bis die Tage und Grüße...
...Werner


----------



## Rockside (28. März 2010)

Auch die Rückmeldung von mir kann nicht das toppen, was die anderen schon gesagt haben. Die auf meinem Tacho 975 hm geführt von Werner waren trotz der frischen Suppe wieder spitze.

Eben Beinhart !


----------



## Sparcy (28. März 2010)

Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht 
Hoffentlich dieses Jahr nochmal bei gutem Wetter.
Danke Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (31. März 2010)

Habe alle "TeilnehmerInnen" der Germania-Runde nochmals einzeln aus den Bildern "herausgepickt", hier das Ergebnis:






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß...
...Werner


----------

